# Blue Cheese Dressing ala Doc



## docsmith (Aug 4, 2008)

I love blue cheese dressing, the problem is its been a while since I've had a good one (on a side note Hooters has a pretty good blue cheese). So I sort of slapped myself upside the head when it dawned on me to make my own. The problem is the internet has about 1000 recipes for blue cheese dressing, so I decided to make my own and see how it went.

I apologize in advance as I was as I call it 'Iron Cheffing' as in I made it up on the fly, of course now that I know they get to know the ingredient ahead of time I suppose I need a new description. I don't have exact measurements for the ingredients, but it still should be easy enough to follow.

First the key was using homemade mayo. I used one whole batch using one cup of safflower oil in the foot processor. This gives the dressing a MUCH more clean taste than using standard store bought mayo. 

So now the non-standardized measurements list.

1 portion of homemade mayo, created from 1 cup of oil.
1 'block' of creme cheese (the standard block you can get)
3 heaping tablespoons of sour cream.
2 scallions, chopped.
2 teaspoons white wine vinegar
2 'pinches' of kosher salt
1/2 tablespoon garlic powder
1 full carton of blue cheese crumbles, the 'short' cartons you would get at a megamart about 1 inch tall. A word of warning the Wholefoods crumbles are much more like a Stilton and in my opinion would be too strong for the dressing.

Preparation is difficult. Put everything in a bowl and mix until even consistency. I did add the blue cheese last and to taste, I ended up adding the whole package. This also keeps the blue cheese from getting mushed up, I like some chunks.

Let it sit for about an hour or so in the fridge before serving, the flavor will intensify. 

Honestly, as someone who has loved bluecheese dressing since I was 6, this is some of the best I've tried. It will be a little thick out of the fridge due to the cream cheese, so if you want something more pourable I would take it out of the refrigerator a bit ahead of time. Some recipes use buttermilk, I assume to make the pouring easier, but I'm happy with the consistency. The scallion flavor is noticeable, so for a more pure dressing eliminate them from the recipe if that doesn't' appeal to you.

If you try this I don't' think you will be disappointed, just don't' cheat on the mayo. I'm going to buy a packet of chicken wings to give this a true 'field test' tonight, now I just need to figure out what sauce I will be using....


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe Doc, I'll have to try it out.
For whatever it's worth, my personal taste tells me that most blue cheese dressing recipes can be improved by simply melting half of the cheese over a low heat, then blending with the other ingredients, along with the reserved crumbles.
This gives you the best of both worlds: A dressing that actually tastes like blue cheese as well as the burst as you bite into a crumble.


----------



## docsmith (Aug 4, 2008)

Interesting idea. With this one I found the bluecheesygoodness(tm) to be pretty consistent after it sat for a couple of hours, but I'll try it next time to see if its an improvement.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Darn, I see you trademarked that term......I was going 
to [emoji]169[/emoji] or [emoji]174[/emoji] that for my own personal use. :roll:


----------

